# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > DISCUSSION OF STEROID BRANDS and UGL's >  Need advice

## MikeDavis78418

Anyone order from VP lately? Its been a while since Ive ordered. Just looking to see if their gear is still good to go.

----------


## dpstore

> Anyone order from VP lately? It’s been a while since I’ve ordered. Just looking to see if their gear is still good to go.


So who is VP?

----------

